# Chinese kinetic splitters arriving on American shores



## BrianK (Aug 21, 2013)

I stumbled upon a couple Chinese knock off kinetic splitters on Craigslist and Ebay tonight while searching for log splitters. I wonder how long it will be till they get them working right?

The first one is listed on Chicago Industries' website. They've been importing Chinese generators for a while now and they sell hydraulic splitters. Here's their website blurb:




> *Worlds Fastest Log Splitter! 2014 Speed Splitter - $1900*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
They're showing up on Craigslist and Ebay.

And here's one I saw on another forum, that I haven't been able to track down an importer for yet:




> *32 Ton Fast Log Wood Splitter - NEW $500! - $400 (Oceanside) *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blades (Aug 22, 2013)

Once DR took that  design over to Chicom it was only a matter of time before the floodgates opened.  Likely need to buy at least 2 units ,one for parts, just to make it through a cord. Kinda also tells what kind of mark up DR is running on their version.


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 22, 2013)

Dr is probably engineered and built to better standards. I like the concept in these kinds. Does anyone have the soeedco one or DR??  Seem like in good clean oak or ash they would fly but in elm and gum they may be a pain and counter productive?   The chicom ones are bad prolly as they usually will run one brand or factory line for a few yrs then another one will kind of refine or redisighn and parts are hard to procure. U need to be able to make or workaround things a they break


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Aug 22, 2013)

That machine is bouncing around like a ping pong ball on each pull, also looks more dangerous, I think I'll keep looking towards the husky 22 direction...thanks for posting


----------



## Bster13 (Aug 22, 2013)

I think I've learned my lesson with wood splitting machinery made overseas w/ my HF 7-ton splitter leaking all the time. I can't say american made is better made, but at least the manufacturers are more responsive and perhaps parts are easier to obtain.


----------



## charly (Aug 22, 2013)

After owning SuperSplits for over 25 years I'm betting these knock offs have rack and pinion failures within a very short time along with the mechanics of the engaging cam bearings , etc. Also talking with SuperSplit,,, the I beams being true are very important.. I can see those China models twisting a hair and that will be the end of the splitter working again... I'm figuring the rack coming out will bend and then no more tooth engagement.. One tooth breaks off and game over... China is not known for good steel.. Besides I'm glad to keep a small business in America going.. Kind of like Woodstock Stoves, buying factory direct..


----------



## Bster13 (Aug 22, 2013)

If the bean is twisted a bit, it put undue stress on the rack when it engages wood I guess?


----------



## charly (Aug 22, 2013)

Bster13 said:


> If the bean is twisted a bit, it put undue stress on the rack when it engages wood I guess?


Once the I beam is twisted the ram will come out one time, but never return on it's own.. It will constantly hang up on the return.. Then the the rack will be twisted in relation to the pinion gear between the flywheels,, soon as it pushes against the wood the rack teeth will not be engaged enough or squarely with the pinion gear and you'll hear that awful grinding noise in which case being made in China, the teeth will now be metal filings.. You get what you pay for.. I decided to stick with the original builders.. Had my first one for 20 years with zero issues.. Sold it to get a 30 inch capacity splitter... After moving and back to a wood stove not needing long splits for a boiler,  I sold be bigger splitter and bought another SuperSplit.. I love seeing the wood just pumping out with my splitter.. Makes me feel like I'm ahead of the game.. Quick, simple and great on fuel..


----------



## NortheastAl (Aug 22, 2013)

Saw that first one on Ebay last nite. I wouldn't think it will last anywhere near as long as the DR. That one on the video looks pretty flimsy, and the steel will most likely be on the soft side. That rack and pinion will not last long.


----------



## charly (Aug 22, 2013)

I'd love to see those flywheels,, they look small compared to my SuperSplit..  I'm thinking they are spinning smaller flywheels at a much higher RPM then the SuperSplit, thus the pinion gear and rack coming together will be very short lived, plus I'm banking that the flywheel bearings have no grease fittings. I say one elm crotch and that will be the end of the splitter..  Looks like things aren't too true on the I beam set up as watching the return speed, LOL, looks like they have a ridiculously strong spring to over come anything trying to hang up.


----------



## charly (Aug 22, 2013)

Another clue on small flywheels,, 95% of the time I run my SuperSplit at 1/2 throttle.. only time I go to full throttle is if it won't split something after one try ..   Too bad they didn't have pictures with the shroud covers off... I think that would say it all...


----------



## blades (Aug 22, 2013)

Well I ain't no spring chicken any more and my hydro works fast enough for me.


----------



## mellow (Aug 23, 2013)

I am sure they will get it perfected eventually,  but until then I will stick to my hydro's.


----------



## BrianK (Aug 24, 2013)

blades said:


> Once DR took that design over to Chicom it was only a matter of time before the floodgates opened.


 
It would be interesting to know which Chinese manufacturer is producing DR's kinetic log splitter. The Chicago Industrial unit is similar and the AliBaba listings below are remarkably similar to the DR unit.


----------

